# Hard Sayings of the Bible- FF Bruce,Walter Kaiser and others



## Mayflower (Jul 31, 2004)

Does anyone read this book : Hard Sayings of the Bible- FF Bruce,Walter Kaiser Davids Manfred Brauch ?

Ralph


----------



## RickyReformed (Sep 6, 2004)

I have this book, but it's more of a reference book than a something you read straight through. I bought it initially when I was a Dispensational and found numerous 'paradoxes' (i.e. 'difficulties') in the scriptures. (Funny, now that I'm Reformed, I don't 'see' those problems anymore!) I don't care for that book much since I went back and checked how they dealt with Romans 9; standard Arminian exegetical contortions to avoid what the scriptures plainly teach. (It's probably okay on some other passages, but I'm pretty suspicious now.)


----------

